# Song name game



## Greedo (22 Nov 2012)

Last letter of the song, is the first letter of the next song.

(e.g., Yesterday - The Beatles. Next would be Yellow - Coldplay

So I'll start

Depeche Mode -Just Can't Get Enough


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Happy Man - Seasick Steve


----------



## Greedo (22 Nov 2012)

November Rain - Guns n Roses


----------



## stevenw1963 (22 Nov 2012)

No more heroes - the stranglers


----------



## Racers (22 Nov 2012)

Stop - Sam Brown


----------



## Greedo (22 Nov 2012)

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Your lucky day in hell - Eels


----------



## stevenw1963 (22 Nov 2012)

Love me do - Beatles


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Oh Stacey (Look What You've Done) - The Zutons


----------



## flying haggis (22 Nov 2012)

You know my name-- Chris Cornell


----------



## Greedo (22 Nov 2012)

Ebenezeer Good - The Shamen


----------



## henton49er (22 Nov 2012)

Don't go breakin' My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Teardrop - Massive Attack


----------



## Racers (22 Nov 2012)

Peach, Plum, Pear - Johanna Newsome


----------



## henton49er (22 Nov 2012)

Right said Fred - Bernard Cribbins


----------



## Goulss (22 Nov 2012)

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## steadyeddie (22 Nov 2012)

Nice legs, shame about her face - The Monks

Dave


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Empire - Kasabian


----------



## henton49er (22 Nov 2012)

Ernie (He drove the fastest milk cart in the west) - Benny Hill


----------



## MARK.B. (22 Nov 2012)

dammit brain freeze    (no thats not a song title lol)


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

The Sounder - gorillaz


----------



## riclepp (22 Nov 2012)

Road to hell - Chris Rea


----------



## riclepp (22 Nov 2012)

Lollipop - Chordettes


----------



## riclepp (22 Nov 2012)

Paradise by the dashboard light - Meat Loaf (The very best of meatloaf)


----------



## riclepp (22 Nov 2012)

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba


----------



## riclepp (22 Nov 2012)

Garden Party - Mezzaforte


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots - The Flaming Lips


----------



## jimmyhenson (22 Nov 2012)

Spin the black circle - pearl jam


----------



## DIY Stew (22 Nov 2012)

Elected - Alice Cooper

Stew


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Days Like This Keep Me Warm - the Polyphonic Spree


----------



## jimmyhenson (22 Nov 2012)

Mistress for Christmas - AC/DC


----------



## o0dunk0o (22 Nov 2012)

Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Kalimna (22 Nov 2012)

This years love - David Gray


----------



## nev (22 Nov 2012)

Empty spaces - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kalimna (22 Nov 2012)

Summer Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## WellsWood (22 Nov 2012)

Glory Box - Portishead


----------



## o0dunk0o (23 Nov 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay

trying to make it hard wellswood?


----------



## WellsWood (23 Nov 2012)

o0dunk0o":3dycursu said:


> X&Y - Coldplay
> 
> trying to make it hard wellswood?




Well, you know, games _should_ be fun :wink: (p.s. that was the only x in my library - but there must be more)


----------



## WellsWood (23 Nov 2012)

You've Got the Love - Florence and the Machine


----------



## o0dunk0o (23 Nov 2012)

Everyday I Think of Money - Stereophonics


----------



## WellsWood (23 Nov 2012)

Your Time is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

Eruption - Van Halen


----------



## o0dunk0o (23 Nov 2012)

Needing/Getting - Ok Go

the video to this is great ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MejbOFk7H6c


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

Glasgow Kiss - John Petruci


----------



## Racers (23 Nov 2012)

Starman - David Bowie


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

Nightingale - Norah Jones


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## maltrout512 (23 Nov 2012)

Stand and deliver. Adam and the ants


----------



## tekno.mage (23 Nov 2012)

Red Right Hand - Nice Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

Dont fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## maltrout512 (23 Nov 2012)

Rip her to shreds. Blondie


----------



## stevenw1963 (23 Nov 2012)

Sabbath Bloddy Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## graduate_owner (23 Nov 2012)

How do you do (what you do to me?) by Gerry and the Pacemakers - that's showing my age. We used to play this game in the car when the kids were young. Come to think of it, we still play it when there's a car full.


----------



## riclepp (23 Nov 2012)

Opa ich vermisse dich - Sleipnir


----------



## riclepp (23 Nov 2012)

Horst Wessel Lied - Soldatenlieder


----------



## riclepp (23 Nov 2012)

Dr Beat - Miami sound machine


----------



## steadyeddie (23 Nov 2012)

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin

Dave


----------



## Kalimna (23 Nov 2012)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## maltrout512 (24 Nov 2012)

93 Million Miles. By 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Robbo3 (24 Nov 2012)

Seven Little Girls Sitting in the Back Seat - The Avons (1959)

Also by
Paul Evans & the Curls
The Lana Sisters & Al Saxon
Gary Mills
Barry Kendall


----------



## henton49er (24 Nov 2012)

Tommy - The Who


----------



## Robbo3 (24 Nov 2012)

You Keep Coming Back Like a Song - The Skyrockets Dance Orchestra (1946)

Also by

Hutch (Leslie Hutchinson)
Geraldo & his Orchestra
Beryl Davis
Ted Heath & his Music
Bing Crosby (with quartet)

Robbo


----------



## DIY Stew (24 Nov 2012)

Groovin With Mr Bloe - Mr Bloe

Stew


----------



## Robbo3 (24 Nov 2012)

Eternally (the theme from Limelight) - Jimmy Young & about 12 others (1953)

Robbo


----------



## flying haggis (24 Nov 2012)

Ying tong song- the goons

you know you are going to be humming it all afternoon now dont you!!


----------



## henton49er (24 Nov 2012)

Gertcha - Chas 'n' Dave


----------



## Robbo3 (25 Nov 2012)

Adoration Waltz - David Whitfield (1957)

Also by
Billy McCormack
Victor Silvester & his Ballroom Orchestra

Robbo


----------



## Kalimna (25 Nov 2012)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Nov 2012)

Autumn in New York - Ella Fitzgerald

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WszDjdnpOS8
Be My Guest!


----------



## devonwoody (25 Nov 2012)

King of the road. ( many.)


----------



## Greedo (25 Nov 2012)

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## Greedo (25 Nov 2012)

Song 2 - Blur

(ha ha see who can come up with the next one)


----------



## Robbo3 (26 Nov 2012)

Greedo":2ex7ur6i said:


> Song 2 - Blur
> 
> (ha ha see who can come up with the next one)


Not too difficullt  

2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson (1977)

Robbo


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Nov 2012)

You Took Advantage of Me - Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## maltrout512 (26 Nov 2012)

Episode 666 by In Flames


----------



## Pond (26 Nov 2012)

60 years on - Elton John


----------



## maltrout512 (26 Nov 2012)

No 5 by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Robbo3 (27 Nov 2012)

Could have been nasty & said 5.15 (Who 1973)  but lets go with
5 O'Clock - Nonchalant (1996)

Robbo


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Nov 2012)

Key Largo - Bertie Higgins


----------



## maltrout512 (27 Nov 2012)

Oh Santa by Mariah Carey :ho2


----------



## stevenw1963 (27 Nov 2012)

Amazing Grace - Royal Scots Dragoon Guards


----------



## riclepp (27 Nov 2012)

Ebeneeza Goode - The Shamen


----------



## Racers (27 Nov 2012)

Eet - Regina Spektor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMEpaVL_WsU

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Nov 2012)

Tangerine - Numerous


----------



## henton49er (27 Nov 2012)

Earth Angel - The Platters


----------



## Kalimna (27 Nov 2012)

li'l Jack Horny - Extreme


----------



## henton49er (27 Nov 2012)

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Kalimna (27 Nov 2012)

Take me for a little while - Page n Plant


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2012)

It would be nice if mp3's were posted with the titles?


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Nov 2012)

Easy Living - Nora Jones

I don't have an mp3 but:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3S5rXpo47w


----------



## Racers (28 Nov 2012)

GO NEXT - Soil and Pimp sessions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXRdKXbhCY0

Pete


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Nov 2012)

Toccata & Fugue - Vanessa Mae (1995)

Robbo


----------



## Kalimna (28 Nov 2012)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Nov 2012)

Nobody know the trouble I've seen - Leadbelly


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Nov 2012)

Negative Creep - Nirvana


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Nov 2012)

Pancho and Lefty - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Kalimna (28 Nov 2012)

Youth Gone Wild -Skid Row


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Nov 2012)

Dancing in the Dark - Numerous


----------



## stevenw1963 (29 Nov 2012)

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## henton49er (29 Nov 2012)

Nights in white satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## riclepp (29 Nov 2012)

New - No Doubt


----------



## riclepp (29 Nov 2012)

Whatever will be will be - Doris Day


----------



## riclepp (29 Nov 2012)

Eloise - Barry Ryan or The Damned


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Nov 2012)

Eddy Vortex - Steve Gibbons Band (1978)

Robbo


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Nov 2012)

Xanadu - Olivia Neutron Bomb

:wink:


----------



## stevep (30 Nov 2012)

Under the boardwalk - various


----------



## henton49er (30 Nov 2012)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## whiskywill (30 Nov 2012)

Na, na, na - My Chemical Romance


----------



## stevenw1963 (30 Nov 2012)

All by Myself - Celine Dion


----------



## stevenw1963 (30 Nov 2012)

Faster than the speed of night - Jim Steinman


----------



## whiskywill (30 Nov 2012)

Ta-ra-ra Boom-de-ay - Lottie Collins


----------



## stevenw1963 (30 Nov 2012)

Yellow River - Christie


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Nov 2012)

stevenw1963":bbsnbm35 said:


> Yellow River - Christie


Nope. Yellow River by IP Alot :shock: 

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer - various but I elect Donald Peers with Hattie Jacques as the reindeer.

Robbo


----------



## henton49er (30 Nov 2012)

Ramalama ding dong by Showaddywaddy


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2012)

Robbo3":p7rk5485 said:


> stevenw1963":p7rk5485 said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow River - Christie
> ...



Uh Uh! I remember Donald Peers... :shock:

Got The World on a String - Martin Taylor & Stephane Grappelli


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Nov 2012)

Gilly, Gilly, Ossenfeffer, Katzenellen Bogen by the Sea by Max (I wanna Tell You a Story) Bygraves 1954

Robbo


----------



## henton49er (30 Nov 2012)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2012)

Amapola - Numerous


----------



## stevep (30 Nov 2012)

An Englishman in New York - Sting


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Nov 2012)

King Creole - Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires

Robbo


----------



## henton49er (30 Nov 2012)

Everyone's gone to the Moon - Jonathan King


----------



## Kalimna (30 Nov 2012)

No limits - 2 Unlimited


----------



## Greedo (30 Nov 2012)

Summer Wind - Frank Sinatra


----------



## rileytoolworks (30 Nov 2012)

Don't want to know if you're lonely - Husker Du


----------



## Robbo3 (1 Dec 2012)

You Need Hands - Max Bygraves & discounting Bernard Bresslaw's parody - You Need Feet.

Robbo


----------



## Kalimna (1 Dec 2012)

Summer Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Dec 2012)

Georgia - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## henton49er (1 Dec 2012)

Anyone who had a heart - Cilla Black


----------



## Greedo (1 Dec 2012)

Two Tribes - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## J_SAMa (1 Dec 2013)

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2013)

enola gay - omd


----------



## Jinx (1 Dec 2013)

Dic a Dum - Des O'Connor


----------



## n0legs (1 Dec 2013)

Many of Horror- Biffy Clyro


----------



## RossJarvis (1 Dec 2013)

Radio Gnome Invisible: Gong


----------



## joethedrummer (1 Dec 2013)

El dorado _Iron maiden


----------



## riclepp (2 Dec 2013)

Orinoco Flow - Enya


----------



## RossJarvis (2 Dec 2013)

Warrior in Woolworths: X Ray Spex


----------



## n0legs (2 Dec 2013)

Sex and Violence- The Exploited


----------



## RossJarvis (3 Dec 2013)

Enough is enough: Chumbawumba


----------



## joethedrummer (3 Dec 2013)

h,away in a manger,,,,,unknown


----------

